# Drake



## hickorynut (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any info on Drake bicycles? Made in India is about all I know and they look a lot like a Raleigh.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 7, 2008)

There are a lot of third world Raleigh clones. The folks at Yellow Jersey in Madison, WI sell the Eastman:
http://www.yellowjersey.org/EASTMAN.HTML
And there is a lot of information there and on the parts page.  Flying Pigeon is another brand from China that is imported into the US that is pretty similar.  I have never ridden one, but I have heard that these clones are not as well made as the original Raleigh, and are "heavy but not heavy duty".  Hope this helps.


----------



## hickorynut (Oct 8, 2008)

thanks, found it in a scrap pile. looks like it was worth a set of wally world tires  tho. some kid just might need it. i my just ride it my self for a short while for fun.


----------



## British 3 Speed (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a Drake.  Bought it at Goodwill many years ago.  I have a friend that told me that Great Britian would start bike factories in third world countries to make jobs for the citizens.  Mine looks just like the typical Raleigh built bike with the 3 speed Sturmy Archer hub.


----------

